# Hawkins Kenpo Ju Jitsu Highlight



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry guys, I didn't know linking to other forums was a no-no. Anyhow, I FINALLY got this clip procesed on youtube (stayed in the "uploaded but processing phase for over 24 hours!) here goes...


[yt]jpqt9Zhe-mk[/yt]


----------

